# Traps at Gander Mountain?



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Was at Gander Mt. in Taylor last night and I was suprised at all the merchandise they have for trapping. Does anybody know what brand the body traps are? I couldn't find a name anywhere on them. If not have any of you bought traps from there how is the quality or what are your thoughts about them? 

Thanks Again, 

fulldraw


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

if i was you buy them from a trap supply dealer or go to the state convention and buy them,the prices at gander mountain will be to hi and by getting them from a supply daler will help keep them open in years to come when you need them most...


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

All of my traps were purchased at Gndr Mtn in Novi. I don't have much, and I don't get to use them as much as I would like, but they seem to work fine. They are all brand name traps (can't remember the brand the conis are) and should be able to get the job done.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

The 330's work just fine. I haven't seen any problems with them.


----------



## RIVERTRAPPER (Aug 21, 2008)

The body gribs are Duke traps Check out F and T fur on the web


----------



## emason323 (Nov 9, 2007)

The one in Toledo has Dukes and Bridgers.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

emason323 said:


> The one in Toledo has Dukes and Bridgers.


 

That is what they are. They are also priced about 4 or 5 dollars more a piece then what they would be if you happen to get them from F&T or another good dealer.

I bought a pound of wax from the one up here they wanted 5 bucks for 1lb if you buy it from a trap supplier you can get it for 2.50 or so


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Duke and bridgers are all i've seen at the differnt ganders i've been to.WAY over-priced and no discount for buying by the 1/2 or doz.Order from F&T and you'll have them in 2-3 days


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

For the most part, I agree with Snareman!

On the flip-side, if someone is only looking for one trap or two- it's nice to have them available "right down the street" 


John


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I was at the Gander in Taylor and they the 330 where $20 which seemed to be the average price of what I have seen on-line the foot thought did seem a little high. 

Thanks Again for the input,


----------

